# My newest rescue from Wal Mart



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres my new rescue from Walmart couldnt help myself they have been there for a couple of weeks .


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

They are stunning Pat! Congratulations!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Tabatha I also rescued a couple of plecos but their just babies about a in. long I will try to get a pick when they settle in.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you know what kind of plecos they are?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Not sure might be common since I have a new 100 gal coming for in November I should have the room . Right now they are hiding and very small. Just had a good look one is all black one is all black but seems to have black and white fins .


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Wow!!! Those are amazing! Congratulations!

Are they a type of gourami? Chocolates, perhaps??? I'm not "up" on other fishes (other than bettas)... so forgive my negligence if I'm wrong.  

Michele


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. I just rescued a gourami, some corys...and a betta


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

That's the problem... there are too many fish that need rescuing!! It's a hopeless battle!!

Congrats on your new fids, though!

Michele


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

@Mattsmom they appear to be 2 gold three-spot gouramis (I think Male, but hard to tell from the second picture. Defo at least 1 male).

They look great and looks like they have a nice lush home too. Good luck with the rescues!


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Thank you! I'm glad that I got the gourami part right!!   

Michele


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everybody my hubby rescued another one today female and a couple of loaches i believe frome pic Ive seen they are weather loaches but not sure. Oh and yes they are golds .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

And a nice pair of golds they are. I like the darker coloured members of the three-spot gouramis. Mine (1M 2F) are pretty much grey on grey with color only in the fins.








I <3 my gouramis. So entertaining to watch, and the only fish in my aquarium that I have got to watch spawning.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice I find them very soothing to watch to .


----------

